# Black elderberry syrup not safe?



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

I bought this:

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails....&pid=7455&at=0

and it says WARNING: Do not use if you are pregnant or breastfeeding.

But everything I look up online says elderberry is safe?

What do you guys think?


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Don't know about Sambucus, but I drink elderberry in tea while pregnant and nursing with no contraindication (I'm pretty sure I researched it LOL). DD and DS both have gotten Sambucol by mouth since somewhere towards the end of their first year if they got sick. I think the statement is a big old CYA (Cover your Arse)


----------



## herbsgirl (May 1, 2007)

Yes black elderberry is safe for pregnancy and nursing. Here are two products that say so

http://www.mountainmeadowherbs.com/i...0c7dd9f0c92aff

If you scroll down mid page or so, you'll see Elderberry-safe for pregnant and lactating women

http://honeygardens.com/preg.htm


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Really? I have always avoided it during pregnancy because I have read that it is unsafe.


----------

